# Chain-loading bootloader from Win 2008



## NickC (Apr 7, 2012)

Has anyone tried chain-loading the freeBSD FreeBSD boot loader from a Win 2008 boot loader?  I have done a similar thing in Debian as follows:

Install Linux bootloader to /boot partition _not_ to MBR
Boot to some sort of Linux Live with NTFS access (NTFS-3g) available - say Fedora 17

```
my_windows_part=/dev/sda1
my_boot_part=/dev/sda5
mkdir /media/win
mount $my_windows_part /media/win
dd if=$my_boot_part of=/media/win/linux.bin bs=512 count=1
```

Windows Recovery prompt

```
bcdedit /create /d â€œLinuxâ€ /application BOOTSECTOR
bcdedit /set {ID} device partition=c:
bcdedit /set {ID}  path \linux.bin
bcdedit /displayorder {ID} /addlast
bcdedit /timeout 30
```

Is it possible to do the same thing in \freeBSD FreeBSD?


----------



## tingo (Apr 10, 2012)

Doesn't the way described in the FreeBSD FAQ work?
Here: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/faq/disks.html#NT-BOOTLOADER


----------



## NickC (Apr 12, 2012)

tingo said:
			
		

> Doesn't the way described in the FreeBSD FAQ work?
> Here: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/faq/disks.html#NT-BOOTLOADER



Yep, seen that, thanks tingo.  But that was was written for Win 2003, Win 2008 doesn't have a boot.ini anymore.  Maybe it can be adapted somehow.

Cheers,
  Nick


----------

